
Looking for a co-founder (biz dev) in fashion industry - 52074653
currently working on a mobile fashion app and looking for someone who knows well about fashion industry and is passionate about business development and close deals
======
jserna90
If you don't mind me asking what is the app about? I'm really into fashion and
my cousin has a fashion blog and I was part of her blog for sometime but
stopped because I'm launching my fashion/eCommerce web app in the next few
weeks.

